# Need some inspiration



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I've not detailed my Skyline in over a year

Not washed it in 6 months

It's FILTHY. Covered on dust and sap and the odd turd

How the hell can I get inspired to wash, clay, polish and seal it 

Struggling to find the desire to even just chuck a bucket of water over it 

Help!


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Lol weres the love gone for the old skyline,
Time to get your hands dirty and just do it man


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

don't bother, the "rat" look is in Mook


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

You own a beautiful iconic Skyline GT-R,which many can only dream of owning the sun is gonna shine,so give it some TLC :thumbsup:

I wish I still had one to clean :bawling:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

asiasi said:


> You own a beautiful iconic Skyline GT-R,which many can only dream of owning the sun is gonna shine,so give it some TLC :thumbsup:
> 
> I wish I still had one to clean :bawling:


I am surprised you sold yours tbh.

still we all do one day.:nervous:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

This should be my inspiration but I can't be arsed. Lol

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/148386-mookivaleted.html


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> I've not detailed my Skyline in over a year
> 
> Not washed it in 6 months
> 
> ...



Easy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Send it to Paul @ PW PRO :thumbsup:


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Take it out for a decent drive 

If that doesn't inspire you nothing will


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Spend 12 hours washing my BM and you'll feel so happy after that you'll do yours :thumbsup:


Alternatively pay someone to do it:flame:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm not sure how, but I found inspiration through a dark mood. Feeling really low ATM and when it was cloudy this morning I thought I'd just give it a quick wipe over. But, for whatever reason I started to relax and perk up, so 

rinsed, 
snow foamed, 
rinsed, 
Snow foamed, 
Rinsed,
shampooed, 
rinsed, 
shampooed, 
rinsed, 
clay barred, 
rinsed, 
shampooed, 
rinsed
Shampooed 
then dried.

Tomorrow I start polishing and sunday I hope to get 2 or 3 coats of sealant on it.

Mike


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> rinsed,
> snow foamed,
> rinsed,
> Snow foamed,
> ...


I think I'd have done the same if I'd spent that much effort cleaning a car:chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

btw, 20 mins after I finished the window cleaner turned up soaked it. lol


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

Mookistar said:


> btw, 20 mins after I finished the window cleaner turned up soaked it. lol


hahahaha nice!!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

This'll have to do. Lol


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

Mookistar said:


> This'll have to do. Lol


that's a great looking car mate!!


Chris


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Tbh it needs some t

```

```
lc. Rear spoiler is coming away. Side skirts bonding has come away and rear quarter Window needs refitting. Add in a ****ed rear windscreen trim and it looks a bit sorry up close. 

Hopefully I can find a body shop willing to take on such frivolity. 

Mook


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Dose look good after a good clean.... Just have to get of my ass and go do mine now haha.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

It's that time again.

I'd love some input.

I've been using Zaino all in one and z-8 finish.

I want to give the car a really good wash/polish and sealant/wax for winter.

It won't get washed between now and probably Feb at the earliest. It'll be on the drive on a very dusty/muddy road.

So, I'll wash and clay but then I'm open to suggestion. i want it to shine like a muther****er and for the paint to be protected. Can you suggest a wax/sealant product that isn't silly money but will last and give a really deep shine?

Hit me

Mook


----------

